# Fleet list of Menhaden fishing ships of Reedville, VA



## sm216

Hi there!

This is sm216 calling you from Norway.

It appears that 15++ of former USA FS/AKL ships having served in WW2 are in/have been in use as Menhaden fishing ships in the Atlantic off the US Eastern seaboard. 

(Haynie Products Inc./ Zapata Haynie Corporation Inc./ Zapata Protein, Inc., now Omega Protein Inc. )

Now maybe 10+ are active in this area. I am interested in a full fleet list of all these ships(current and past) with present and former call letters and registrations, plus if possible hull numbers.

Omega Protein Inc. provisional fleet list from
http://www.iwr.usace.army.mil/ndc/veslchar/veslcharsearch.htm :

Vessel Name: *EARL J. CONRAD, JR. * 
USCG Doc. No.: 547733
Vessel Service: COMMERCIAL FISHING VESSEL 
IMO Number: 6501393
Trade Indicator: Fishery 
Call Sign: WYZ9562
Ship Builder: WHEELER SHIPYARD 
Year Built: 1944
Hailing Port: REEDVILLE, VA. 
Owner: OMEGA PROTEIN INC
5659 ELDER FERRY ROAD
MOSS POINT, MS 39563 
Length (ft.): 166.3
Hull Material: STEEL 
Hull Number: *
Hull Depth (ft.): 11.8
Hull Breadth (ft.): 32
Gross Tonnage: 535
Net Tonnage: 363
Do***entation Issuance Date: February 21, 2007 
Do***entation Expiration Date: March 31, 2008
Previous Vessel Names: No Vessel Name Changes 
Previous Vessel Owners: No Vessel Owner Changes

Vessel Name: *REEDVILLE* 
USCG Doc. No.: 569161
Vessel Service: COMMERCIAL FISHING VESSEL 
IMO Number: 7641671
Trade Indicator: Fishery 
Call Sign: WYQ2585
Ship Builder: WHEELER SHIPBUILDING 
Year Built: 1944
Hailing Port: REEDVILLE, VA. 
Owner: OMEGA PROTEIN INC
5659 ELDER FERRY ROAD
MOSS POINT, MS 39563 
Length (ft.): 166.3
Hull Material: STEEL 
Hull Number: *
Hull Depth (ft.): 11.8
Hull Breadth (ft.): 32
Gross Tonnage: 542
Net Tonnage: 368
Do***entation Issuance Date: February 21, 2007 
Do***entation Expiration Date: March 31, 2008
Previous Vessel Names: No Vessel Name Changes 
Previous Vessel Owners: No Vessel Owner Changes
Note: In 1987(the year of my only ITU call sign list) there was NO ship carrying the above callsign.

Vessel Name: *LANCASTER* 
USCG Doc. No.: 556177
Vessel Service: COMMERCIAL FISHING VESSEL 
IMO Number: 8836144
Trade Indicator: Fishery 
Call Sign: WYR2327
Ship Builder: HIGGINS INDUSTRIES INC 
Year Built: 1944
Hailing Port: REEDVILLE, VA. 
Owner: OMEGA PROTEIN INC
5659 ELDER FERRY ROAD
MOSS POINT, MS 39563 
Length (ft.): 168.8
Hull Material: STEEL 
Hull Number: FS-209
Hull Depth (ft.): 11.7
Hull Breadth (ft.): 32.1
Gross Tonnage: 536
Net Tonnage: 365
Do***entation Issuance Date: March 19, 2007 
Do***entation Expiration Date: April 30, 2008
Previous Vessel Names: No Vessel Name Changes 
Previous Vessel Owners: No Vessel Owner Changes
Note: In 1987(the year of my only ITU call sign list) there was NO ship carrying the above callsign. 

Vessel Name: *JOHN S DEMPSTER JR* 
USCG Doc. No.: 547685
Vessel Service: COMMERCIAL FISHING VESSEL 
IMO Number: 7437472
Trade Indicator: Fishery 
Call Sign: WYZ9563
Ship Builder: J.K. WELDING CO., INC. 
Year Built: 1944
Hailing Port: REEDVILLE, VA. 
Owner: OMEGA PROTEIN INC
5659 ELDER FERRY ROAD
MOSS POINT, MS 39563 
Length (ft.): 166.3
Hull Material: STEEL 
Hull Number: *
Hull Depth (ft.): 11.8
Hull Breadth (ft.): 32
Gross Tonnage: 542
Net Tonnage: 368
Do***entation Issuance Date: February 21, 2007 
Do***entation Expiration Date: March 31, 2008
Previous Vessel Names: No Vessel Name Changes 
Previous Vessel Owners: No Vessel Owner Changes
Note: In 1987(the year of my only ITU call sign list) there was NO ship carrying the above callsign. 

Vessel Name: *GREAT WICOMICO* 
USCG Doc. No.: 572545
Vessel Service: COMMERCIAL FISHING VESSEL 
IMO Number: 6605230
Trade Indicator: Fishery 
Call Sign: WYQ4353
Ship Builder: HIGGINS INDUSTRIES INC 
Year Built: 1945
Hailing Port: REEDVILLE, VA. 
Owner: OMEGA PROTEIN INC
5659 ELDER FERRY ROAD
MOSS POINT, MS 39563 
Length (ft.): 168.8
Hull Material: STEEL 
Hull Number: FS-227
Hull Depth (ft.):11.7
Hull Breadth (ft.): 32.1
Gross Tonnage: 550
Net Tonnage: 402
Do***entation Issuance Date: February 21, 2007 
Do***entation Expiration Date: March 31, 2008
Previous Vessel Names: No Vessel Name Changes 
Previous Vessel Owners: No Vessel Owner Changes

Vessel Name: *SMITH ISLAND* 
USCG Doc. No.: 563942
Vessel Service: COMMERCIAL FISHING VESSEL 
IMO Number: 7534672
Trade Indicator: Fishery 
Call Sign: WYR2927
Ship Builder: HIGGINS INDUSTRIES INC 
Year Built: 1944
Hailing Port: REEDVILLE, VA. 
Owner: OMEGA PROTEIN INC
5659 ELDER FERRY ROAD
MOSS POINT, MS 39563 
Length (ft.): 168.8
Hull Material: STEEL 
Hull Number: FS-216
Hull Depth (ft.): 11.7
Hull Breadth (ft.): 32.1
Gross Tonnage: 541
Net Tonnage: 367
Do***entation Issuance Date: February 21, 2007 
Do***entation Expiration Date: March 31, 2008
Previous Vessel Names: No Vessel Name Changes 
Previous Vessel Owners: No Vessel Owner Changes

Vessel Name: *TANGIER ISLAND* 
USCG Doc. No.: 565268
Vessel Service: COMMERCIAL FISHING VESSEL 
IMO Number: 6408993
Trade Indicator: Fishery 
Call Sign: WYR2928
Ship Builder: UNITED CONCRETE AND PIPE 
Year Built: 1944
Hailing Port: REEDVILLE, VA. 
Owner: OMEGA PROTEIN INC
5659 ELDER FERRY ROAD
MOSS POINT, MS 39563 
Length (ft.): 166.3
Hull Depth (ft.): 11.8
Hull Material: STEEL 
Hull Number: *
Hull Breadth (ft.): 32
Gross Tonnage: 538
Net Tonnage: 365
Do***entation Issuance Date: February 21, 2007 
Do***entation Expiration Date: March 31, 2008
Previous Vessel Names: No Vessel Name Changes 
Previous Vessel Owners: No Vessel Owner Changes

Vessel Name: *SHEARWATER* 
USCG Doc. No.: 624092
Vessel Service: COMMERCIAL FISHING VESSEL 
IMO Number: 8037487
Trade Indicator: Fishery 
Call Sign: *
Ship Builder: HICKENBOTHAN BROS 
Year Built: 1944
Hailing Port: REEDVILLE, VA. 
Owner: OMEGA PROTEIN INC
5659 ELDER FERRY ROAD
MOSS POINT, MS 39563 
Length (ft.): 166.2
Hull Material: STEEL 
Hull Number: FS-411
Hull Breadth (ft.): 32.1
Hull Depth (ft.): 11.7
Gross Tonnage: 607
Net Tonnage: 446
Do***entation Issuance Date: February 21, 2007 
Do***entation Expiration Date: March 31, 2008
Previous Vessel Names: No Vessel Name Changes 
Previous Vessel Owners: No Vessel Owner Changes

Vessel Name: *SMUGGLER'S POINT* 
USCG Doc. No.: 651567
Vessel Service: COMMERCIAL FISHING VESSEL 
IMO Number: 8942759
Trade Indicator: Fishery 
Call Sign: HQUI3
Ship Builder: INGALLS SHIP YARD 
Year Built: 1943
Hailing Port: REEDVILLE VA 
Owner: OMEGA PROTEIN INC
5659 ELDER FERRY ROAD
MOSS POINT, MS 39563 
Length (ft.): 166.9
Hull Material: STEEL 
Hull Number: 103746
Hull Depth (ft.): 15.4
Hull Breadth (ft.): 32
Gross Tonnage: 598
Net Tonnage: 179
Do***entation Issuance Date: November 21, 2006 
Do***entation Expiration Date: November 30, 2007
Previous Vessel Names: 
CROYANCE
EARL BULL SHEPARD
Previous Vessel Owners: OMEGA PROTEIN INC
SEAFARERS HARRY LUNDEBERG SCHOOL

Here is what happened to the *MANCE LASSITER* :
http://www.cosfc.com/Ennis Reef.htm
http://www.lbara.com/history.htm
http://www.ncfisheries.net/reefs/ar465a.htm

Here is what happened to the *PAULINE MARIE* :
http://njscuba.net/reefs/site_nj06gn_pauline_marie.html

NORTHUMBERLAND?? WYR2328

Presently 10 ships in the Atlantic. Or 11?

*magogman* has some great pics of some of these on shipspotting.com:

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=425795
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=436820
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=436818
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=436812
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=423821
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=436734
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=436738
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=423823
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=423828
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=423829

Also *PHOTOSHIPS* has one on the same site: 
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=468256

Does any of you have other pictures of any ships, past and present?

Lloyds links the Earl J Conrad, jr to an offshore radio operation in the mid-60s, but the ship today certainly looks very different from the Olga Patricia/Laissez Faire.
www.northernstar.no/chapter10.htm

best regards
sm216


----------



## DP6467

According to my copy of Lloyd's Registry for 1984-5, the EARL J. CONRAD Jr., was the LAISSEZ FAIRE, an offshore radio transmitting base for "Swinging Radio England" (1966) and other so-called "pirate" commercial radio stations broadcasting to the UK and Netherlands (1966-1967).

During this offshore broadcasting activity the ship was previously known as the OLGA PATRICIA, yet my copy of Lloyd's Registry lists this vessel as the OLGA PRINCESS which was supposed to be a sister ship to the Olga Patricia. Lloyd's Registry then links the prior record of the Olga Princess to the Earl J. Conrad Jr. There is nothing to indicate that the Olga Patricia was also known as the Olga Princess.

It would appear that Lloyd's Registry of Shipping is not a reliable source of historical information since I have the blueprint and registry papers for the Olga Patricia in Panama and her transition to the Laissez Faire.

The last known authenticated record of the Laissez Faire as ex-Olga Patricia was in Miami during the early 1970s. Lloyd's Registry provides a further name change to AKVARIUS before she became the Earl J. Conrad Jr., but this link relies upon the faulty chain back to the Olga Princess via the Laissez Faire and the Laissez Faire was in reality the ex-Olga Patricia.


----------

